# 2018-06-06 What Thrives in Darkness Shrinks in Light



## James Smith (Jun 6, 2018)

I guess DSP bulk un-privated his videos, and things that should have been private (for example his accident and patron Q&As) were un-privated. Post anything you've archived and would like to share here.



LyteSydeByll said:


> I got them in 720p. I don't know what to do with them.


----------



## LyteSydeByll (Jun 6, 2018)

Should I just raw upload these to YouTube? 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6i5VV4f9XsNv46IdyP6cx-h9yNWRyUOk <-- Q&A Videos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYxX2P87H_8& <-- After VLOG Stream (couldn't put this in the other thread since it's locked) EDIT: Looks like I was right to save this, as DSP "accidentally" deleted his Twitch archive of the stream


----------



## SleepyNibba (Jun 6, 2018)

Bhil Purnell already on it!


----------



## BhilPurnell (Jun 6, 2018)

Ive uploaded 12 of the Private Q&A's to my channel so far. Trying to get them all.


----------



## James Smith (Jun 6, 2018)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/11i3vWqMT8qOqtlnzNxjx1ZOJweuH50PX/view

I was linked these but I haven't uploaded them anywhere where they can be watched.


----------



## LyteSydeByll (Jun 6, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTJm0RXcBXhDeLj3A19QtTA/videos
Bhil Phurnel already got 12 of the QA videos uploaded. I will upload the ones that are missing.


----------



## James Smith (Jun 6, 2018)

LyteSydeByll said:


> Should I just raw upload these to YouTube?


That or some other service that lets people watch them without downloading them first would be nice.


----------



## Null (Jun 6, 2018)

RAW URLS ONLY. Don't fucking embed.

the kf has 3tb of free space and a 1gbps line. just give me your fucking urls.


----------



## James Smith (Jun 6, 2018)

Null said:


> RAW URLS ONLY. Don't fucking embed.
> 
> the kf has 3tb of free space and a 1gbps line. just give me your fucking urls.


Do you maintain a media gallery for lolcows, like a museum?


----------



## Null (Jun 6, 2018)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Do you maintain a media gallery for lolcows, like a museum?


https://kiwifarms.net/archive/


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 6, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zubsrVXB0h0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heep_7pr78w


----------



## BhilPurnell (Jun 6, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsNSwTCVTnU&t
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAZx8_nHnLY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EdBDy2s7xQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYDOxQmRjR8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RcaNrg0lT4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9xzb06Hp_A
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opOObZiSDYQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAHEDWMkbog
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcyzzRH2OLo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZI8fYyiUR9c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GOAkUR0r1g
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh3HsttibXA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XpB3EUNCzo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BkJefhJ8HA


----------



## Canned Bread (Jun 6, 2018)

Apparently this was his introduction for the Machinima XBox Live App:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khAoTDBelnA

Some Poll he ran that required people to give the videos views to vote (God of War won):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY97rlIp5NM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYFuvKSFJEU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vklVHCQbRJE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK7UzGAoJLQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrWObsANhVo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzuzdxWNHXM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBfMrCnjDyw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYI7X1enPFo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxBnOuKRBYk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7LSK8Q9OnE

Him talking about how Copyright Strikes almost shut down his channel in 2010: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba0ZnrmN78A


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jun 7, 2018)

Null said:


> the kf has 3tb of free space and a 1gbps line.


Someone sprang for the Comcast business-class package!


----------



## PieceofShet (Jun 7, 2018)

DSP got 800dollars in donations. We got 800dollars in videos. Sounds good? Okay then.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Jun 7, 2018)

I just want to point out that it's been more than 24 hours since DSP got his channel back, and yet he still hasn't set any of the former private videos that are now public back to private.

Either he wants people to see these videos, or he's just too fucking lazy to make them private again.


----------



## Haunter (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm not trying to suggest poop touching, just seeing if I understand this correctly:

DSP received a Community Strike on his Youtube channel after a poop-toucher reported his jerk off video, which for some reason was set to private, not deleted.

With all these 'privated' videos still up, isn't he leaving himself open to getting a Copyright Strike for that very same video, for that very same fanart, that  he received the original Copyright Strike for all those years ago?


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Jun 7, 2018)

Haunter said:


> I'm not trying to suggest poop touching, just seeing if I understand this correctly:
> 
> DSP received a Community Strike on his Youtube channel after a poop-toucher reported his jerk off video, which for some reason was set to private, not deleted.
> 
> With all these 'privated' videos still up, isn't he leaving himself open to getting a Copyright Strike for that very same video, for that very same fanart, that  he received the original Copyright Strike for all those years ago?



Oh , we didn't even think about that. If those copyright related videos from 2015 are among those videos that were made public, it's completely possible for that to happen again.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jun 8, 2018)

Bhil Purnell shared this comment on his tweeter from one of the Q&A recipients:


----------

